

Build android apps from your Android device - DallaRosa
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.aide.ui

======
martythemaniak
That's really cool. I wonder if those guys read RFS5?
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs5.html>

------
jamespcole2
Sweet! Definitely installing this on my Transformer tonight, hopefully with
the hard keyboard it could actually be pretty productive.

~~~
DallaRosa
I've tried it with the soft keyboard and it worked pretty good, specially
because of the auto-completion feature.

------
dteichman
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3670137>

I'd like to compete with the intent to found a startup. I know how to make
this even better, I think.

------
pook1e
Wow, this looks really neat. I'd be curious to know if this ends up being used
as the preferred development environment for some Android developers.

------
Aissen
Next step: Eclipse/Xcode for Android/iOS

------
j45
I wonder if I could do this on my Galaxy Note.. Currently stuck on gingerbread
until Robbers in Canada released an ICS update. Upgrading myself leaves me
without the Android market..

Anyone else stuck in my boat? I'd love to try this out

------
hammersend
There's another project called TerminalIDE here:

[https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spart...](https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spartacusrex.spartacuside&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5zcGFydGFjdXNyZXguc3BhcnRhY3VzaWRlIl0)

that also allows you to develop real android apps right on your device.
TerminalIDE is primarily cli based and even comes with a version of vim
already set up with a custom vimrc and relevant plugins. That said, I'm very
excited about this project as Android is capable of being a "real" OS it just
needs more real applications.

